

Volunteer by filming election fraud problems and posting on YouTube - felipe
http://www.videothevote.org

======
mindslight
What's the point? There's already video footage of the NH primary hand recount
where the people in charge leave the boxes of unsealed ballots outside of the
vault and go home for the night. When the people in charge are asked why they
aren't following procedures, they respond evasively, stating that they don't
feel like putting the ballots away, and that the ballots are safe because they
said the ballots are safe.

Regardless of if there was actual tampering, the blatant disregard and even
contempt for maintaining any sort of security means the whole election was
fraudulent. But of course nothing has come from that, and I doubt anything
will.

------
gscott
I couldn't imagine standing around with a video camera... this is the United
States not Russia or Iran.

------
kingkongrevenge
The biggest vote fraud issue is non-citizen voting. Since voters aren't
required to use ID proving citizenship at the polls, video ain't gonna help.

~~~
logjam
[citation needed]

I think given the experiences of 2000, 2004, and some of the horror stories
already emerging, "non-citizens" voting isn't on the radar compared with vote-
suppression, and technology that appears custom-designed for fraud.

But please show examples, I would be interested in the scope of ""non-citizen"
voting.

~~~
kingkongrevenge
<http://www.heritage.org/Research/Legalissues/lm28.cfm>

~~~
felipe
Oh pleeeeeeease, the Heritage Foundation???? What a surprise, blaming Latinos
("non-citizens") for everything.

~~~
kingkongrevenge
Oh, so you think it's OK that tens of thousands of aliens will vote?

Sorry, I didn't realized that wasn't fraud.

~~~
gamble
The Bush administration spent five years and purged its own attorneys trying
to dig up some cases of voter fraud they could prosecute. In that time, they
convicted a grand total of 26 people. If there was the slightest evidence that
'thousands' of fraudulent votes were being cast, it would have emerged by now.

~~~
kingkongrevenge
We're essentially talking about hispanics voting illegally. Bush and Rove
seriously believed they could turn hispanics to vote Republican in significant
numbers, hence the "ownership society" and all that. They never had any
strategic interest in anti-immigrant actions.

